# Seek help from Infectious disease



## Mom (Nov 27, 2006)

To All those suffering from Irritable Bowel Syndrome and cannot find what is "irritating" the bowel---I urge you to RUN do not walk to an Infectious Disease Doctor. We have spent the last 4 1/2 years with a diagnosis of Severe Irritable Bowel with my son who is now 15. we knew exactly when it started and frequently asked about parasites/ fungus's--we said "something is in the kid's gut causing this. he suffered 4 1/2 years. After colonoscopys and all kinds of invasive tests with negative results, stool samples etc., visits to Mayo Clinic, Johns Hopkins, Georgetown University Hospital........ We went against all advice and saw an infectious disease doctor. With one quick in offices test where my sons intestinal wall was scraped and the Doctor actually looking HIMSELF at the material, not a lab--we finally have our answer. I was waiting to share this to be sure as we have had so many misdiagnosis and been told that it was in his head or coping skills etc---the Dr. found evidence of a "protozoan invasion" or a parasitic infection. He is on his second round of parasitic meds and I am happy to say that since the 5th day of the first round, my son has had no foul gas, no major pain, no explosive diareah, no bloating. He is a different kid--what we do still have as a result but will change in time is anxiety, anger, lack of confidence in himself and Doctors, trepidation, and other stuff. But manageable. It can't hurt---Gastro Doc's do not test the same way as Infectious Disease and quite frankly don't know as much about that specialty, otherwise there would not be a specialty of Infectious Disease. Parasitic infection is HUGELY under diagnosed in America. Good luck everyone


----------

